# Whats everyone doing for a MK3 3" exhaust? Post up!



## stoicbmx (Jul 5, 2004)

As far as i know, no companies make a 3" exhaust system for a MK3 jetta.
I was told Techtonics makes a 3" over axle secton for about $150, But its aluminum. Would i be able to have a magnaflow stainless muffler welded to it? Thanks guys


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Whats everyone doing for a MK3 3" exhaust? Post up! (stoicbmx)*

It's aluminized steel... so you can weld stainless to it.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Whats everyone doing for a MK3 3" exhaust? Post up! (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_It's aluminized steel... so you can weld stainless to it.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Whats everyone doing for a MK3 3" exhaust? Post up! (stoicbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stoicbmx* »_As far as i know, no companies make a 3" exhaust system for a MK3 jetta.
I was told Techtonics makes a 3" over axle secton for about $150, But its aluminum. Would i be able to have a magnaflow stainless muffler welded to it? Thanks guys

custom








Elkton... thats close to Bel Air...kinda
I made my setup, works for me 3" 304L SS throughout http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Shoot a PM if your interested in having one made in a day rather than paying a shop $1000-1400


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 10:27 PM 11-25-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Whats everyone doing for a MK3 3" exhaust? Post up! (GTijoejoe)*

Get the TT over axel piece to make life easy..and just get the rest fabbed up..its going to have to be custom..but atleast with the TT piece it will make the job alot easier for whoever is fabbing the exhuast..ssince most of the fab work is in the over axel piece..


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Whats everyone doing for a MK3 3" exhaust? Post up! (Vdubsolo)*

I personally didn't have a huge issue with making the over the axle piece, it wasen't all that hard, tho it would make a fab job easier since its already made, but if your looking to save money, one could be fabbed pretty well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Whats everyone doing for a MK3 3" exhaust? Post up! (stoicbmx)*

I bought ~5ft of straight pipe and 2 u-bends from Summit , A Dynamax Race pack ,and made my own......








If your REAlly on the cheap or in a hurry , Auto zone has 3" to 3" coupler sleves for cheap ,in theory you could cut and clamp a full cat back,...... 


_Modified by mikebobelak at 10:21 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## yokomomma (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: Whats everyone doing for a MK3 3" exhaust? Post up! (mikebobelak)*

Welded threaded rod for hangers onto TT over axle piece. Used straight pipe from downpipe to TT piece. Used a 3" Dynomax muffler off of TT piece. Total material cost about $260.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Whats everyone doing for a MK3 3" exhaust? Post up! (yokomomma)*

Anyone having any issues with the 3" pipe touching the axle or body of the car?


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

i'm using a techtonics 3" over axle piece on my mk2 with no rubbing problems. We hung it quite carefully though.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Whats everyone doing for a MK3 3" exhaust? Post up! (stoicbmx)*

Here is a pretty good writeup http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2461155


----------



## bstdvr (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Whats everyone doing for a MK3 3" exhaust? Post up! (stoicbmx)*

I make them all the time....ill post some pics up tommorrow 
I have no problems with over the axle fitment.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Whats everyone doing for a MK3 3" exhaust? Post up! (Agtronic)*

No rubbing problems here over the axle either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lap (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Whats everyone doing for a MK3 3" exhaust? Post up! (stoicbmx)*

my custom exhaust.
it cost 200 buck cnd with the muffler


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

how difference in loudness would you say it made to go to a 3"?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Here is mine that was done by Rob at flipside http://www.flipsidecustoms.com
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2461155


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

3" straight back no cat , TT over axle pipe into Magnaflow muffler.
I have no rubbing issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MigAce312 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (BORA RKT)*

Forget the over axle piece...just dump it before the axle!








Just put together a 3" exhaust for $160 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MigAce312 at 10:59 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## cardshockey31 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (MigAce312)*

I'm running the TT over the axle... Good fit, and cheap, however, a little loud.


----------



## tdubbin (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (cardshockey31)*

Would you recommend stainless steel even if I am not driving my car in the winter?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (tdubbin)*

We produce a 304 SS mandrel bent 3.00" over axle piece.....








It will also be available in a complete system from DP to bumper, all 304 SS if anyone is interested....
We were waiting to announce this, but since this topic is here....well, I guess now is as good a time as any. I have had the prototype on my A3 Jetta since H20, and have put several thousand miles on it with great results. I am running 3.00" from Turbo to bumper, no cat, no resonator, and no muffler...I LOVE the sound, but it may be a bit too "angry" for some.
C2Motorsports will be offering a SS 3.00" full exhaust system for both the Golf and the Jetta.
Options will include, Hi-Flow cat, and muffler.
Chris
C2


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (BORA RKT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORA RKT* »_3" straight back no cat , TT over axle pipe into Magnaflow muffler.
I have no rubbing issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same here, but w/ a SS Dynomax muffler. It only took around 2.5 hours in my driveway to fab the rest of the exhaust w/ the TT piece.


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We produce a 304 SS mandrel bent 3.00" over axle piece.....








It will also be available in a complete system from DP to bumper, all 304 SS if anyone is interested....
We were waiting to announce this, but since this topic is here....well, I guess now is as good a time as any. I have had the prototype on my A3 Jetta since H20, and have put several thousand miles on it with great results. I am running 3.00" from Turbo to bumper, no cat, no resonator, and no muffler...I LOVE the sound, but it may be a bit too "angry" for some.
C2Motorsports will be offering a SS 3.00" full exhaust system for both the Golf and the Jetta.
Options will include, Hi-Flow cat, and muffler.
Chris
C2

Will the over-axle piece fit a mk2? If not do you make one that does?


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Great news Chris. Will you be offering a Kinetics-manifold based 3" downpipe w/ w/g inlet to match?
-m


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We produce a 304 SS mandrel bent 3.00" over axle piece.....








It will also be available in a complete system from DP to bumper, all 304 SS if anyone is interested....
We were waiting to announce this, but since this topic is here....well, I guess now is as good a time as any. I have had the prototype on my A3 Jetta since H20, and have put several thousand miles on it with great results. I am running 3.00" from Turbo to bumper, no cat, no resonator, and no muffler...I LOVE the sound, but it may be a bit too "angry" for some.
C2Motorsports will be offering a SS 3.00" full exhaust system for both the Golf and the Jetta.
Options will include, Hi-Flow cat, and muffler.
Chris
C2

*'Bout time! *
been wondering when you were going to spill the beans


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

On average how LOW is everyones car that is running the 3" system? 
Would the kinetic stg1 benefit a whole lot with a 3" compared to say a 3" DP to 2.5" cat back??


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_On average how LOW is everyones car that is running the 3" system? 
Would the kinetic stg1 benefit a whole lot with a 3" compared to say a 3" DP to 2.5" cat back??

Yes 3" is well worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We produce a 304 SS mandrel bent 3.00" over axle piece.....








It will also be available in a complete system from DP to bumper, all 304 SS if anyone is interested....
We were waiting to announce this, but since this topic is here....well, I guess now is as good a time as any. I have had the prototype on my A3 Jetta since H20, and have put several thousand miles on it with great results. I am running 3.00" from Turbo to bumper, no cat, no resonator, and no muffler...I LOVE the sound, but it may be a bit too "angry" for some.
C2Motorsports will be offering a SS 3.00" full exhaust system for both the Golf and the Jetta.
Options will include, Hi-Flow cat, and muffler.
Chris
C2

Do you have approximate prices?


----------



## yokomomma (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_On average how LOW is everyones car that is running the 3" system? 


I've got my Bilstien PSS9's as low as they go in the rear with no exhaust rubbing the axle. (Mk3 Jetta).


----------

